# This Will Be a Very Controversial Movie



## Omar (Apr 6, 2015)

This will be a very controversial movie, especially if it plays in Hong Kong.

The Bleeding Edge 2014 - IMDb


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 7, 2015)

Omar said:


> This will be a very controversial movie, especially if it plays in Hong Kong.
> 
> The Bleeding Edge 2014 - IMDb



More than likely right. The Chinese government will have something to say I would think.


----------



## Steve (Apr 7, 2015)

Why would it be controversial?


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 7, 2015)

Steve said:


> Why would it be controversial?




Maybe Steve, not a lot to object to. You never know, some politician may object for the hell of it.


----------

